# Hegner Dust extraction Mod



## Grayo (25 Feb 2014)

Hi All,

I purchased one of those Hegner dust extraction connection kit's for my Hegner multicut 2, then had to buy one of those multi size hose adapters from axminster to connect up to my dust extractor. When I had it all connected and running I found that the dust extractor didn't do a very good job of catching the dust when cutting wood even though I have a good suction on the hose. so what I did was use the piece of the multi size hose adapter that I cut off and fitted it in the other end of the dust extractor then cut out a slot which now sits under the bottom blade holder and blocked up the open end of the tube with a rounded piece of wood.

This now works great for collecting the dust although you still get a little bit of dust around the base but not half as much as I got with just the extractor fitted. Pictures below to show what I have done.

The hose adapter from Axminster





The slot cut into the tube





The end of the tube blocked off





The slot now sits under the lower blade holder





Next two pictures show the 100mm x 20mm wood that was cut and showing hardly any dust around base


----------



## martinka (25 Feb 2014)

Now fit another pipe and extract from the top where all the fine dust is.


----------



## Grayo (25 Feb 2014)

martinka":26bupvoj said:


> Now fit another pipe and extract from the top where all the fine dust is.



There's a little pipe that comes with the kit and connects into the side of the extractor adapter the other end is right by the side of the blade above the table you can just see it in the picture with wood on the table lol.

Or do you mean fit another pipe with a bigger bore.


----------



## martinka (26 Feb 2014)

I've done it a couple of ways, and it seems to be an ongoing project. This is the latest, except I changed the short black pipe to the blade from 35mm to 22mm. My previous setup was a flexible segmented pipe taken from just behind the bend below the table. That was the most convenient, but the way I have it now isn't as critical regarding positioning of the end of the pipe. Notice the box below the table which catches the heavier stuff that the vac misses. ChippyGeoff just has the box and has done away with the lower extraction pipe and is happy with it that way. I kept it for two reasons; the larger cross section of two pipes cuts down on suction noise, though probably not as much as I originally thought, and also means the vac doesn't need to work as hard as it would with one smaller suction pipe, or at least that's my thinking behind it.


----------



## Grayo (26 Feb 2014)

Blimey Martin that's one hell of a dust extraction setup lol. Also I like the idea of a box under the blade to catch the bigger bits of dust, I'll see how it goes for now but now know I can build on to improve my setup.


----------



## Altheo (26 Feb 2014)

Glad to see you're getting on OK with the Hegner. I notice you've also got the blade quick release gadget.
All the best.


----------



## Grayo (26 Feb 2014)

Hi Alan,

How you doing. Yes getting on great with the Hegner very pleased. I bought the quick release and had it delivered on Monday, it make a heck of a difference when changing blades and doing inside cuts. How are things with you ?? I think another post or so and you'll be able to access the for sale section.


----------

